# I feel great!



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi everyone, I haven't been around too much, but that's because I haven't even been thinking about my SA. I made a change in my life. If anyone knows me, you will know that my dad recently passed, my car was broken into and robbed, and I have been depressed with this anxiety for years. I knew that nobody else was going to get me out of this hole, so I chose to change something in my life. 

Raise self-esteem with diet & exercise = raise self-confidence = lower SA. And it's worked!

I cut out (most) all junk food, and started exercising more. My job is already physical for 40hrs/wk, but I knew I needed more to make any sort of significant change. I'm not overweight, but I'm not exactly where I want to be either. I want to be toned and athletic. After a couple weeks, I bought my own elliptical machine to get my cardio going, and I work on it everyday for an hour. Now my resting heart rate is in the 60s and it used to be in the 80s/90s. I also bought some 15lb dumbells, a resistance band, heart rate watch, and stuff like that. In the summer I plan to get back into rollerblading and go out into the world. I track all the food and calories I eat and I can feel my body getting stronger. I feel great!

While my SA is still around, I don't feel it as "strong". My big depression went away, and I feel happy when I'm sweating and working out. Instead of thinking I'm the ugliest girl on earth, now I walk through stores with my head up high, feeling hot. I seem to drop a dress size every couple weeks and it's been frustrating with clothes shopping! lol

I recommend it to anyone who wants some sort of life change Even though I still do all of this alone in my room, it's really helping. I'm glad I'm starting this out young too, and not suffering through life and trying to change when I'm 50. I feel so positive now, just from the diet & exercise. I do take supplements for energy, but that's obviously not required.

Right now I'm waiting to go to work with my legs and butt sore to hell from some squats. The pain is good. No pain - no gain!

I'm positive again. My life is going to be okay.  And I wish everyone the same!


----------



## Dipper (Jul 15, 2007)

That's really excellent! I plan to do something similar with myself. I just need to get around to taking that first step! I certainly could use a self-confidence boost, and I feel something like that will do a lot for me.

Glad life has gotten a little better for you!


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

thats really great to hear! keep it up.


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

That's awesome, i'm glad that your anxiety and depression are finally lifting  

I've been meaning to join a gym or buy some exercise equipment for a while now, but other things got in the way. I'm feeling positive even without exercise at the moment, but it's still something i want to do.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Darkangel!

You are doing the same thing I did! Rock on, girl! :boogie :boogie :boogie

Our dads would be so proud of us (mine also passed away 13 months ago)! They would want us to be confident people!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Fantastic!! I'm personally really looking forward to exercising here as soon as it warms up a bit more. That was an inspiring post, and it reminds me of how I feel after I've been exercising consistently for weeks. It's SUCH a mood booster! 

Keep it up!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

yea you've been gone for a long time. good to know it was for positive reasons 

exercising and eating right does go a long way


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

That's really inspiring, Kelly. Thank you for sharing. And congrats! :banana

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Very good!!

I purchased an exercise bike over a month ago. These last few days I have slacked off of it. And my new resolution to quit smoking didn't work but I want to try it again soon (very difficult since I tend to have mood swings giving it up which make me want to smoke).

But I want to get really healthy too. Particularly after my 30th birthday this year when I will be trying medication for the first time I am going to try again with such things.

I may also look to giving up coffee, sugar and meat.

Real nice to see how much such a (relatively simple) lifestyle alteration can effect your overall state of mind.


----------

